# BIGDOGGS



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

''lighter shit of brown 62''


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

''60 problems''


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

''BETTY PAGE 58''


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice work


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 19 2011, 11:02 AM~20586158
> *nice work
> *


TKS BRO


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

MY LIL GIRLS VETTE ALL DONE BY HER


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

''lucielle 62''


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
lots of clean work homie


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice u r my inspiration. (no ****) I wish one day I can build as good as one! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

LOOKIN CLEAN FRANKIE,I LIKE YOUR RIDES CARNAL.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

your room looks clean!! :biggrin: you do the stripe on the white/green caddy?! :0 im diggin that one!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST+May 19 2011, 01:37 PM~20587154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tks fellas on the comps apreciate it  


and hock david garcia (HIGHLANDER64) DID THE STRIPING ON THE CADDY HOMIE


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

YOU ALREADY KNOW, i AM A FAN OF THE AVATAR MAN!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BiggC said:


> Nice!!


tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

here's sum more of my finished builds:naughty:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 That is SIKK! Love the bumper kit and skirts too! Is that the OG 5th wheel that came with the kit?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> here's sum more of my finished builds:naughty:


NICE!! i love the bullet KO's!! paint is a NICE COMBO! nice and OG!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> NICE!! i love the bullet KO's!! paint is a NICE COMBO! nice and OG!!


tks hock and scrapenit apreciate it


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Sick work, Biggdogg. Gotta ask how you get that shine out your paint, man??


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bugs-one said:


> Sick work, Biggdogg. Gotta ask how you get that shine out your paint, man??


tks bugs i used to use car wax i had gotten now i use mothers detail wax to get out all the blemishes out of it oh and sum good clear bro thats all i use homie


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

damn! big dogg the 55 is sweet bro. i gotta finish my now!!!!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

clean, interior looks good. whats sitting on the glove box?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


>


damn these wheels are hard. what did they come off of?? clean model b


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

customcoupe68 said:


> clean, interior looks good. whats sitting on the glove box?


thats a casette bro the syereo deck is inside the glove box and those rims i gott'em @ a shop in downtown disneyland there rc cars @ the time i thought they were to scale wen i put them on they wer to big lol..... but they fit thou :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chris hicks said:


> damn! big dogg the 55 is sweet bro. i gotta finish my now!!!!!!


tks chris 



and :yes: u have to finish urs bro :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

not too bad outta scale. prolly 30's..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Rides look sweet Frank!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

customcoupe68 said:


> not too bad outta scale. prolly 30's..


trust me bro they do look like'em :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> Rides look sweet Frank!


tks james


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Wus up Big Homie,u jack of all trades ese,biulds look clean.


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a bad ass truck homie. What scale is that?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ejm2002 said:


> That's a bad ass truck homie. What scale is that?


tks homie that truck is 1/24 scale bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

machio said:


> Wus up Big Homie,u jack of all trades ese,biulds look clean.


what up machio i just try to do diff stuff and not just the same old shit all the time bro and tks homie


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

bad ass rides bro :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

X2!! Baddass work Frank!! :wow: :wow:   :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

jimbo said:


> X2!! Baddass work Frank!! :wow: :wow:   :h5:





OFDatTX said:


> bad ass rides bro :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


tks fellas apreciate it


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I still never seen the monte lol :inout: send me a few pics if u can...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

jimbo said:


> I still never seen the monte lol :inout: send me a few pics if u can...


thurs a couple of pics on my build thread jimmy


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


>


 damnn bigdogg i really like your k5 menn take it up to the show coming up so i cud see it in person


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> ''lucielle 62''


this 62 is pretty cool too menn


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


>


clean as 62


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

charlieshowtime said:


> damnn bigdogg i really like your k5 menn take it up to the show coming up so i cud see it in person





charlieshowtime said:


> this 62 is pretty cool too menn





charlieshowtime said:


> clean as 62


tks lil homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

new pics coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


> new pics coming soon :biggrin:


GONNA UPLOAD THE NEW PICS IN A BIT THEN POST'EM :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> GONNA UPLOAD THE NEW PICS IN A BIT THEN POST'EM :biggrin: uffin:


:dunno: only 8 months later.....LOL no biggie! :h5:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Times up fool! Lol what's craccin Frank


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> :dunno: only 8 months later.....LOL no biggie! :h5:


I thought you knew messicans are always late..... 30 minutes is 2 hours in messican time


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hocknberry said:


> :dunno: only 8 months later.....LOL no biggie! :h5:



















































































































































HERE IS A BUILD THAT I DID WAY BACK IN 98 OR 99 NEVER TOOK ANY PICS OF IT UNTIL NOW HOPE YALL LIKE IT :happysad:


I WILL POST MORE PICS WEN I UPLOAD THE REST OF THEM


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> I thought you knew messicans are always late..... 30 minutes is 2 hours in messican time


:rofl: LOL.... YUPP WER ALAWAYS LATE THAT WAY U WHITE BOYS COULD DO ALL THE WORK :buttkick: AND WE GET PAID FOR IT :shocked: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> Times up fool! Lol what's craccin Frank


:wave: SUPP WONDERBREAD HOW U DOIN BRO :wave:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

58 is


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ricezart said:


> :thumbsup:





COAST2COAST said:


> 58 is


uffin:uffin: uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

another oldie did this in 2000 i think lol....:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hope u like it fellas :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

and here's my crx i did along time ago with hand built body kit and wing and other custom touches sorry for the missing pieces on it really old build its fallin apart now hahahaha hope yall like it uffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

nice builds homie:thumbsup:ive either sold/rebuilt most of my old built ups


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


>


What kit is this bro Absolutely Crazy


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DTAT2 said:


> What kit is this bro Absolutely Crazy


tks bro it's the 79 blazer i just cut off the roof on it uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> nice builds homie:thumbsup:ive either sold/rebuilt most of my old built ups


tks coast nah not me bro i still sum of my old built ups even still have one of my first ones i did uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> tks coast nah not me bro i still sum of my old built ups even still have one of my first ones i did uffin:


 thats cuzz he is stingy dont like to share!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> thats cuzz he is stingy dont like to share!


:roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: look who's talking hmmmmmmmmm! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

here's sum better pics of sum my builds lol....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:finger: TO THE MUTHAFUCKIN TOP :finger:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

​MY ''PONY KILLER'' CAMARO


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

You got some really nice builds bro keep up the great work


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

''SPIRIT IN THE SKY'' 62 rag


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

''FOXY BROWN'' 64 OG IMPALA RAG :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> You got some really nice builds bro keep up the great work


TKS BRO uffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> ​MY ''PONY KILLER'' CAMARO


bad ass!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

nice, what wheels u got on the 64 ? 72 spokes:biggrin:?


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Damn homie sick work on tht monte carlo ur 64 got kinda the same colors im goin with on mine


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> nice, what wheels u got on the 64 ? 72 spokes:biggrin:?


Tks bro 

i got those at pegasus awhile back thur resin idk who makes thou sorry homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lowmodelr said:


> Damn homie sick work on tht monte carlo ur 64 got kinda the same colors im goin with on mine


Tks alot bro 


Wen u get a chance post it up in my build thread to check it out homie


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> ''FOXY BROWN'' 64 OG IMPALA RAG :nicoderm:


Pimp....Love those rims homie.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> ''FOXY BROWN'' 64 OG IMPALA RAG :nicoderm:


"miami vice" daytona wheels right?!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

halfasskustoms said:


> Pimp....Love those rims homie.


TKS HOMIE uffin:



hocknberry said:


> "miami vice" daytona wheels right?!


IDK HOMIE :dunno::dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :naughty: :drama:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:facepalm:TOOK TO MANY PICS :roflmao::roflmao: :shh:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Man that 66 is so clean. Great work homie.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

halfasskustoms said:


> Man that 66 is so clean. Great work homie.


Tks alot bro


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Man that 66 is so clean. Great work homie.


X2!LOOKS GOOD IN SUN.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> :facepalm:TOOK TO MANY PICS :roflmao::roflmao: :shh:


nice and classy:h5:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

66 came out good


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> X2!LOOKS GOOD IN SUN.





OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> nice and classy:h5:





serio909 said:


> 66 came out good


tks alot fellas on the comps apreciate it uffin: uffin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

That came out nice Frank...:thumbsup:

Which one is next???


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> That came out nice Frank...:thumbsup:
> 
> Which one is next???


GRACIAS HOMIE :thumbsup:

I GOT SO MANY PROJECTS :dunno: WHATS NEXT?? :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> Frank Which one is next???












:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked: MORE PICS COMING :naughty:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:sprint:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> :sprint:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

heres the merc fellas enjoy uffin:uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CUSTOM MADE LED TAILIGHTS WITH CUSTOM MADE LENSES 


ONCE AGAIN TOOK TO MANY PICS :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::shh: :loco:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

DAMMMMMM MERC IS SIC DOGG!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice!! and you can never have too many pics! merc came out killa! wheels are bad ass!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice....lovin them LEDs:thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

X2,bad ass.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


>


bad ass!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

God damn Biggs this is sweet ass sweet


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Te aventaste (you got down) Frank...:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oops


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THANKS EVERYBODY ON COMPS ON THE MERC REALLY APRECIATE IT FELLAS :thumbsup: 


AND A BIG THANKS TO LATINSKULL FOR THE PAINT JOB AND GIVING ME THIS MERC CARNAL IT WAS AN HONOR FINISHING ONE OF UR PROJECTS HIJO MUCH LOVE HOMIE


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That Merc is solid homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> That Merc is solid homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


Tks trend


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That's some grade A work right there Frank ,LEDs set it off.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

machio said:


> That's some grade A work right there Frank ,LEDs set it off.


Tks alot machio


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice Builds Homie :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Dre1only said:


> Nice Builds Homie :h5:


Tks bro


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> CUSTOM MADE LED TAILIGHTS WITH CUSTOM MADE LENSES
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN TOOK TO MANY PICS :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::shh: :loco:


Merc is sick Frank...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

dfwr83 said:


> Merc is sick Frank...


Tks brotha


----------



## a408nutforu (Dec 16, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


>















































[/QUOTE]sick builds:thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

:facepalm::loco::h5:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

a408nutforu said:


>


sick builds:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

Fuckin bad !!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tks fellas


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

machio said:


> That's some grade A work right there Frank ,LEDs set it off.


X2 se mira chingon homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pina's LRM replica said:


> X2 se mira chingon homie


tks bro uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HERE'S MY ''AVOCADO DELIGHT'' 61 CHEVY IMPALA


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> HERE'S MY ''AVOCADO DELIGHT'' 61 CHEVY IMPALA



one bad ride bro.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

PLATES HAVE BEEN CHANGED :biggrin:













































CUSTOM MADE 13'' DAYTONS 


















CUSTOM MADE SANCO STYLE BLINDS


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

''SUNSET PEOPLE'' 57 CHEVY BEL-AIR


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

warsr67 said:


> one bad ride bro.


TKS WILLIE uffin:


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Clean ass work homie, rides look sick


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Shit is kickin in here.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Dis Nikka head soo big he need two threads to fit it !


----------



## pelon956 (Dec 31, 2012)

damn dude where you get the bad ass spoke wheels? them spokes on the monte carlo look sick so do the ones from the mercury


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Clean work homie...very nice, that 57 is on pointuffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

serio909 said:


> Clean ass work homie, rides look sick





halfasskustoms said:


> Shit is kickin in here.





COAST2COAST said:


> Clean work homie...very nice, that 57 is on pointuffin:


TKS ALOT FELLAS ON THE COMPS APRECIATE IT :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

rollindeep408 said:


> Dis Nikka head soo big he need two threads to fit it !


:shocked: :biggrin:  :finger: :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pelon956 said:


> damn dude where you get the bad ass spoke wheels? them spokes on the monte carlo look sick so do the ones from the mercury


I MADE THEM HOMIE


----------



## pelon956 (Dec 31, 2012)

you dont sell any sets? Or post a how to guide at least lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pelon956 said:


> you dont sell any sets? Or post a how to guide at least lol


thurs a how to sumwhere on here bro  nope i dont sell them homie sorry i custom hand make them homie


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

clean ass rides bigdogg!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> clean ass rides bigdogg!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> HERE'S MY ''AVOCADO DELIGHT'' 61 CHEVY IMPALA


THIS AVOCADO IS BAD ASS FRANK!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> THIS AVOCADO IS BAD ASS FRANK!


Tks alot carnal


----------



## Backhand (Nov 11, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


>


Firme bomba


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

bigdogg323 said:


> ''SUNSET PEOPLE'' 57 CHEVY BEL-AIR


Man homie this is a clean 57 ! Great work Bigdogg!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

97xenissan said:


> Man homie this is a clean 57 ! Great work Bigdogg!


gracias homie uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

finished this for a customer :cheesy: and my first finished build of 2013 :biggrin:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> ''SUNSET PEOPLE'' 57 CHEVY BEL-AIR


Nice bigdogg.! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

13dayton said:


> Nice bigdogg.! :thumbsup:


tks bro uffin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

bigdogg323 said:


> finished this for a customer :cheesy: and my first finished build of 2013 :biggrin:


 lets race ese, for plastic? :ninja::scrutinize::machinegun::rimshot:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

jojo in VV said:


> lets race ese, for plastic? :ninja::scrutinize::machinegun::rimshot:


:shocked: TE GANO WEY  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OK FELLAS ITS DONE SO HERE'S ''FIRE CRACKER 76''


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice interior


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a bad '76, homie. Came out clean.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Came out nice Frank...:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TKS ALOT FELLAS APRECIATE IT


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pancho1969 said:


> :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OK FELLAS HERES THE PICS OF MY 53 ''NARANJA MALA'' :biggrin: LOL......


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a bad ass Naranja , homie.


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Where did you get the continental kit for the 57 ?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

that 53 is killer frank!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bugs-one said:


> That's a bad ass Naranja , homie.


Tks bugs 8)


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

1942aerosedan said:


> Where did you get the continental kit for the 57 ?


58 impala bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

jojo in VV said:


> that 53 is killer frank!


Gracias joe 8)


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

That 53 is the best 53 i have ever seen! Its incredible :worship: :worship:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

53 is badass homie!!:thumbsup:great job


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

brantstevens said:


> That 53 is the best 53 i have ever seen! Its incredible :worship: :worship:





COAST2COAST said:


> 53 is badass homie!!:thumbsup:great job


TKS ALOT FELLAS uffin:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> OK FELLAS HERES THE PICS OF MY 53 ''NARANJA MALA'' :biggrin: LOL......


:worship:Thats a bad ass paint job Frank...:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks great homie....


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

It's about time we some pic of that 53 lol 

Hey congrats on the wins brotha!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> :worship:Thats a bad ass paint job Frank...:thumbsup:


Gracias homie but this beauty was painted by my good friend LATINSKULL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> Looks great homie....


Tks james


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OFDatTX said:


> It's about time we some pic of that 53 lol
> 
> Hey congrats on the wins brotha!


Lol..... tks homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

[URL=http://s81.photobucket.com/user/bigdogg323/media/IMG_20130804_123543_zps5ee40633.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

notice the back and qtr windows rolled down 














well fellas the caddy is done nothing fancy just a nice clean low low hope yall like it uffin:

ALSO BIG THANKS TOO TINGOS FOR THE TRADE FOR THIS KIT AND JESUS (OFDATX) for the badass paint job on it hope i made yall proud homie :happysad:


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

uffin:Clean lowridER


----------



## Normaso (Oct 25, 2013)

What rims do you have on that caddy bigdogg?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Juan'Calavera' said:


> Nice





COAST2COAST said:


> uffin:Clean lowridER


TKS ALOT FELLAS uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Normaso said:


> What rims do you have on that caddy bigdogg?


those r mines i made bigdogg 13s homie 70 impala hubs with caddillac cut up rings


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

GREAT pics!!uffin:


----------



## Normaso (Oct 25, 2013)

the wheels are sweet. I know you only build personal wheels but would you ever do a tutorial on how you do those you think?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Normaso said:


> the wheels are sweet. I know you only build personal wheels but would you ever do a tutorial on how you do those you think?


i did bro its called how to make 13s on a budget


----------



## Normaso (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks Bigdogg. I'll search that right now. Big ups homie, you're doin thangs!


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

WTF


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

wisdonm said:


> WTF


:dunno: what happened bro my pb went bye bye sumthing about a bandwith :facepalm:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

I think that just means your PB is full.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bugs-one said:


> I think that just means your PB is full.


does that mean i have to delete pics?  :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

We'll after a few problems with this build it is done nothing big or fancy just a nice old school style car how I visioned it will be hope y'all like it enjoy the pics :wave:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

FINALLY YOU FINISHED IT! ON TO THE NEXT PROJECT NOW


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> FINALLY YOU FINISHED IT! ON TO THE NEXT PROJECT NOW


:yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tks for bumping my topic  bwahahaha


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Forgot to post this up just finished couple months ago


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

My latest build i just finished 57 conv nothing fancy just a quick build to get motivated  :naughty:


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice 57! I'm workin on one myself right now ill get pics up on my thread soon.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BraveHart said:


> Nice 57! I'm workin on one myself right now ill get pics up on my thread soon.


Tks bro 


Cant wait to see how urs turns out hno:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice primer lol jk


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Nice primer lol jk


:uh: :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

heres my latest build 1956 chevy bel air


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

well here it is my latest build i call "AZUCAR VERDE" 1958 chevy impala convertible  :naughty:


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

that 58 clean as shit bro good work as usual


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BraveHart said:


> that 58 clean as shit bro good work as usual


Tks bro ?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sick build!! Love the wheels!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Another beautiful build Bigdogg, and i love that color too man..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

jevries said:


> Sick build!! Love the wheels!


Tks a lot Jevries


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Deecee said:


> Another beautiful build Bigdogg, and i love that color too man..


Tks a lot deecee


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Came out nice Frank....:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Models looking good bro


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice!!!!another clean build homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> Came out nice Frank....:thumbsup:


Tks Ceasar


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LATIN SKULL said:


> Models looking good bro


Gracias carnal


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice!!!!another clean build homie


Tks coast :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

well the buick is finished did as much as i can too look alil rusty with sum old school touches from the craigers to the door knob shifter hope yall like it and btw this is my first time doing the rust type style model kinda like it 

"LA CUBETA" (the buucket)
66 buick wildcat


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well it's done took a few yrs but it's finally done lol..... on to the nxt one  

"THE FORMULA"
66 Chevy Impala ss


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn,....blow the dust off this thread....the Buick is bad as fawk. And the imp is clean ....really diggn them wheels n center caps :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> Damn,....blow the dust off this thread....the Buick is bad as fawk. And the imp is clean ....really diggn them wheels n center caps :thumbsup:


Lol..... Tks coast  wait till u see the 55 nomad bro haven't posted it yet here


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

man been a minute since i been on this site good job frank


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OFDatTX said:


> man been a minute since i been on this site good job frank


Lol.... Tks bro and yes it has :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Forgot to post "MISS ANN" in here


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Fantastic work!!!...that thing is beautiful:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COAST2COAST said:


> Fantastic work!!!...that thing is beautiful:thumbsup:


Tks a lot coast


----------



## Samaks700 (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Switch Flicker (Feb 21, 2014)

bigdogg323 said:


> ​MY ''PONY KILLER'' CAMARO


Now that's a piece of art right there! 10stars! Great work!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Switch Flicker said:


> Now that's a piece of art right there! 10stars! Great work!


Tks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Switch Flicker said:


> Now that's a piece of art right there! 10stars! Great work!


Looks like shit actually


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

DOGG DUN DID IT AGAIN...right on fam!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

lowrod said:


> DOGG DUN DID IT AGAIN...right on fam!


Tks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Killing it Frank,bad ass work ..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

machio said:


> Killing it Frank,bad ass work ..


Tks machio


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well here it is all finished up #1 for the yr


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Superb work as usual man, beautiful VW mate..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Deecee said:


> Superb work as usual man, beautiful VW mate..


Tks deecee


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats nice!!!:thumbsup:
Where you at bruh??? 
You were the last O.G left in here...


----------



## bigdawgg323 (Oct 12, 2017)

sneekyg909 said:


> Thats nice!!!:thumbsup:
> Where you at bruh???
> You were the last O.G left in here...


:wave:


----------

